# Cheap Cabinets



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

Check out these cabinets I made using plywood and mdf. I made all the cabinets and my wife did a faux paint job on them to make them look like Tuscan finish ones at lowes. 














I still have to install an oak floor.










I made the new oven hood so it would house the old standard hood. I had to do a little wiring and move the switches to a new location.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Kirk
Looks good. Good work. Just a question or two. What is MDF and what is Ply on the cabinets. Are the door fronts regular stock on the rail and stiles and raised panels? 

John


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

I may be wrong, but this looks like EXCELLANT 20/20 work. Very good job


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi John, the cabinets at Lowe's were maple with a glaze. 

I couldn't see spending all that money for something that could be painted and glazed that would give me a very closely matched cabinet.

I used 4'x8' sheets of cabinet grade plywood for the cabinet sides, shelves, cabinet fronts, and the rails and stiles around the mdf raised panel centers on the doors.




Thanks RLHERRON, it turned out ok. You realy have to look hard to see that plywood was used for the rails and sliles.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Kirk
It does look good you did a good job on them, doesn't look like what you used at all .


----------



## LoggN (Aug 3, 2008)

very nice work!! creative touch with that finnish.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks good. Red


----------



## J.Tizzle (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, those look great! It looks like you GOT them at Lowes. I never woulda thought to use MDF for the panels but you did. Yeah!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Kirk, that is awesome. You did a great job and I'm sure saved a ton of money too, although by looking at it you'd never know!

John


----------

